

Judge reduces Apple's Damage award in Apple v. Samsung - ChuckMcM
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20130301161659602

======
ChuckMcM
Technically, it looks like the judge removed 450M$ from the award and granted
a new trial to recalculate the new number.

Amazing to watch these things play out in what seems like glacial slow motion.

